# Annie on the course!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Today we went to "Strutt Your Mutt" in Salt Lake City, UT, a charity thing for "No More Homeless Pets in Utah" (low cost spay/ neuter service, as well as adoptions using foster homes) 

Anyway, they had a lure course, and Annie had never seen that before... but wow, she fell absolutely in love. We were standing off to the sidelines, and any tme the lure came by, she went nuts! Actually, the first time, I wasn't paying attention, and she jumped over the tiny fence into the course, and tried to go for it. oooops!! Good thing she was on leash. haha. 

After watching how excited she was over it, I bought her a ticket, and she was a total NATURAL. The guy that was in the "holding tank" at the end of the course asked me how long we've been competing with her, and he was amazed that she'd never been in agility or done lure before. She was on her best behavior all day, and after running the course, she did NOT want to walk the other way. I almost had to drag her the half mile back to the car, and not even a Ziwipeak treat would distract her. 

Now I'm going to try to work agility classes into our budget somehow because she was SO incredibly happy, and loved it so much. I wonder if she'll do well without having the lure to fixate on, but we'll find out.
Anyway, PICTURES!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Woot!!! Those are awesome photos. I can definitely see that huge smile on her face saying that she was born to do agility! You definitely need to get her in classes or build your own course or something!


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

GREAT pictures. She looks like she found her "calling"!!


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

She looks like she'd love to do agility! Just remember to keep it low and slow until she's about 18 months or so. It's hard on the joints if you start agility too early. Best bet is to get into an agility foundations class to learn handling basics while waiting for her to be old enough to do the obsticles. Izzie and I do agility and there's A LOT i wish i knew before to make handling easier but we're learning as we go lol and she catches on really fast.

Great pictures though! I wish i could give lure coursing a try.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Dang that's awesome! Go Annie!


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Great pictures! She looks so happy


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, everyone! A few trainers gave me business cards when she finished and I was trying to work classes into the budget, but one of them might be willing to trade discounted daycare from me for discounted training, so it's totally doable! I want her to get advanced obedience first (her stay isn't that great, and recall could be better) and I don't want her doing real jumps (the ones today were set low for all Breeds, they didn't change them) until about 18 months old...but we're hopeful! So proud of her.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yay Annie!! Look at those muscles. :wink: I love her right ear in all those pics. Hehehe!


----------



## corgi owner (May 8, 2010)

She looks like A natural at it! And she's a cutie!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Great pics!! She is having a blast. Gotta love the "trade" system. Annie's got a great mom, so I'm sure we will be seeing her in all sorts events very soon! We just can't say "No" to them especially when we see them having so much fun!


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for this vital info, MandyPug. I plan to take Barnum into agility and worried if it would be too soon. Our first class is more for the owners not the dogs. Barnum turns 10 months at the end of May.


----------

